# Kennt jemand den "Wunder Boner"?



## Michael_05er (17. November 2017)

Moin zusammen,
ich bin die Tage über ein Produktvideo des "Wunder Boner" gestolpert. Dem Namen nach gehört das Teil direkt zum Boardferkel ernannt, ich bin auch nicht sicher, ob es nicht eher ins Witzforum gehört. Hat jemand so etwas schon einmal gesehen? Wie schlonzig weich müsste ein Fisch sein, damit man die Mittelgräte einfach so rausdrücken kann? Ich kann mir das in echt nicht wirklich vorstellen...
Grüße,
Michael

------------------------------​
Redaktionell Video  eingebunden:
*Direkt abspielen*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpKtzumUmmA


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. November 2017)

*AW: Kennt jemand den "Wunder Boner"?*

Ich habn Wunder Boner inner Hose.


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Kennt jemand den "Wunder Boner"?*

.....könnte man ja gleich beim brandungs angel(n) , übern kleinen ring  grätenfrei ziehen;-))


----------



## Tobias85 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Kennt jemand den "Wunder Boner"?*

Im Prinzip drückt man die Gräte ja nicht einfach aus dem Fisch raus, sondern du schiebst diesen Ring am oberen Ende Stück für Stück über das Rückgrat, wobei du die anderen Gräten gleich mit einfängst. Wenn du das alles erstmal vom Fleisch getrennt hast, dürfte das Durchschieben auch kein Problem mehr sein.

Wie das in der Praxis aussieht? #c


----------



## rhinefisher (17. November 2017)

*AW: Kennt jemand den "Wunder Boner"?*

Hi!
Die Dinger sind beim BG als "Deboner" gang und gäbe.
Man kann damit recht einfach die Wirbelsäule entfernen und hat dann einen sehr flexieblen Köder.. .
Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Kennt jemand den "Wunder Boner"?*

Sieht ja schon irgendwie rabiat aus - und ich kann als Koch ja auch filetieren..

Vielleicht was für Menschen, die beim Wort Filetier-Messer schon Panik kriegen?

Und mich würde interessieren, wie da die Fische "innen" aussehen danach.

Da ja die Fische auch unterschiedlich weich sind....

Auf jeden Fall skurril!! 

Hat das vielleicht einer von euch schon ausprobiert??


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Kennt jemand den "Wunder Boner"?*

Hab mal Video direkt eingebunden..


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (17. November 2017)

*AW: Kennt jemand den "Wunder Boner"?*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich habn Wunder Boner inner Hose.



Im Kontext zu diesem Gerät wäre das ein Penisring mit angebauter Bahre!?

Wenn du in deinem Alter schon an erektiler Dysfunktion leidest, würde ich über eine gesündere Ernährung und mehr Sport nachdenken, kann natürlich auch ein psychisches Problem sein, dann solltest du mit deinem Partner darüber reden!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und mich würde interessieren, wie da die *Fische"innen"* aussehen danach.



Und zu allem Überfluss fängt der Admin hier jetzt auch endlich an, die Objekte seiner Begierde zu gendern, da reicht es mir zum frühen Morgen gleich wieder!#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Kennt jemand den "Wunder Boner"?*

Du nu wieder ;-)))


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. November 2017)

*AW: Kennt jemand den "Wunder Boner"?*

Ja sein Name ist Programm.


----------



## Franky (17. November 2017)

*AW: Kennt jemand den "Wunder Boner"?*

Ach Du meine Kagge... Kein "wonder", dass die jungs sich im Video bei dem Namen bepissen... :q Fast so geil, wie Samu Haber mit seiner (oder Mark Forsters) "Morgenlatte" bei The Voice... :q:q:q
Nee - das kann doch echt nur Hack'un'Plück geben, wenn man den Fisch da drüberzieht. Oder er ist halb verwest...
Eines lässt sich dann aber definitiv nicht verleugnen... Dieser Boner stinkt nach Fisch! :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Kennt jemand den "Wunder Boner"?*



Franky schrieb:


> Nee - das kann doch echt nur Hack'un'Plück geben, wenn man den Fisch da drüberzieht. Oder er ist halb verwest...


Meine Gedankengänge etwas wortdrastischer dargestellt ;-)


----------



## daci7 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Kennt jemand den "Wunder Boner"?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Und zu allem Überfluss fängt der Admin hier jetzt auch endlich an, die Objekte seiner Begierde zu gendern, da reicht es mir zum frühen Morgen gleich wieder!#h


 
Ausserdem möchte ich an dieser Stelle mal in Frage stellen ob Fische"innen" wirklich genderkonform ist!!
Dieses "innen" scheint mir doch wirklich ein wenig too much Machismo! Ein Binnen-I wie in "FischInnen" oder einefach eine Auflistung wie in "Fische und Fischinnen" hätte es auch getan.
Die elegante Lösung wäre es natürlich ein Neutrum zu benutzen. Ich bin daher dafür den Begriff "Fischs" einzuführen. |znaika:


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Kennt jemand den "Wunder Boner"?*

boaaah - und das mir als bekennendem Macho........


----------



## exstralsunder (17. November 2017)

*AW: Kennt jemand den "Wunder Boner"?*

alter Hut.
Gibts bei IKEA als 3er Set.
Wonderboner/Fischentschupper /und Augapfelzieher
Gerade mal für zusammen 4.99€
Klickmichmal


----------



## Franky (17. November 2017)

*AW: Kennt jemand den "Wunder Boner"?*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> alter Hut.
> Gibts bei IKEA als 3er Set.
> Wonderboner/Fischentschupper /und Augapfelzieher
> Gerade mal für zusammen 4.99€
> Klickmichmal



:q Ich schmeiss mich wech.... :vik:


----------



## Michael_05er (17. November 2017)

*AW: Kennt jemand den "Wunder Boner"?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> boaaah - und das mir als bekennendem Macho........


Naja, in der Frischfleischtheke ist das ja auch schon üblich, z.B. beim Häncheninnenfilet.
Passend dazu der verzweifelte Kampf einiger Männer um eine eindeutig männliche Endung: Hier entlang. Demzufolge sollte Thomas mal über eine Umbenennung in Anglerinnen-und-Anglerer-Board nachdenken |bigeyes

Mal zu dem Gerät zurück: Um Köderfische zu verarzten kann ich mir das vorstellen, da muss das Ergebnis ja auch nicht mehr ganz so lecker aussehen wie fürs Sonntagsessen. Aber so einen entkernten Schlauch in der Fischhaut stelle ich mir auf dem Teller irgendwie komisch vor.


----------



## Eisbär14 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Kennt jemand den "Wunder Boner"?*

Spannende Sache.... für nen flexibelnen Köfi mag es gut sein, aber versuch das mal mit einem Meterhecht.
Meine Leute lachen mich aus wenn ich einen Fisch über ein 50iger Abflussrohr ziehe, mal ganz zu schweigen von der Sauerrei mit den Innereien.


----------



## Shura (17. November 2017)

*AW: Kennt jemand den "Wunder Boner"?*

Sauber! Und damit wir auch alle genug Kraft haben, um den Wunderboner zu bedienen, kauft sich jeder noch so ein Gerät:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65v1geMCcHc

: X


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Kennt jemand den "Wunder Boner"?*

böse ;-))


----------

